# Probleme d'intallation Mac OS sur iBook G4



## kiff ta race (30 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai le disque dur d'un iBook G4 qui a rendu l'âme.
Se pouvant me resoudre à le jeter au recyclage, j'ai entreprit de démonter le bestiau et pour en mettre un nouveau.
L'opération semble s'être parfaitement déroulé mais, je n'arrive pas à installer Mac OS
j'ai des disques d'intallation 10.3 et 10.4 mais chaque fois le même message : 
_vous ne pouvez pas installer Mac OS X sur ce volume. Mac OS X ne peut pas démarrer à partir de ce volume_.

le disque dur d'origine faisait 30 Go, et son remplacant, pas acheté chez apple mais théoriquement compatible fait 80 Go. Le vendeur m'a conseillé de me rabbattre sur celui-ci plutot que sur celui de 120 Go qui me parraissait parfait.


Avant de desosser à nouveau ce petit iBook qui joue ici son avenir, j'aimerai être sûr que de pas avoir rater quelquechose, car j'ai plutot l'habitude des grosses tours que des portables.

merci par avance


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Avril 2009)

c'est qu'il faut formater le disque dur.

depuis le cd, dans utilitaire (qui est dans la barre du haut), cliquer sur utilitaire de disque, et chercher ou c'est pour le formatter et séléctionner le format qui permet de booter sur le volume depuis un mac ppc.

bonne chance.


----------



## kiff ta race (30 Avril 2009)

j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai essayé tout les types de formatages

apparemment le disque semble pouvoir fonctionner comme un disque normal mais pas comme un disque de démarrage


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Avril 2009)

Regarde si le jumper (cavalier) est bien réglé (Il doit être en Maitre)


----------



## kiff ta race (1 Mai 2009)

m***e je doit tout remonter donc pour verifier&#8230;
et je sais pas trop si je saurais voir si le disque et en slave ou master.
en tout coup cas merci pour l'info, même si j'aurai préféré un truc à cliquer plutot que redémonter le bouzin !
mais j'ai démarré l'iBook en mode firewire avec mon G5, et le disque semble fonctionner parfaitement comme disque, ce ne fait que confirmer ton hypothèse.
A moins le disque dur ne soit pas compatible, mais j'en sais trop rien&#8230;

il serait peut-etre plus sage que j'essaye de demarrer l'iBook en piece détacher pour voir si ça marche, j'ai vu un tutorial qui expliquait ça (celui qui m'a servi au démontage)

je vais me reseigner sur la façon de savoir si un disque est en slave ou master et je redémonte tout&#8230;
merci encore


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Mai 2009)

Pourrais tu donner les références exacte de ton disque dur ?

Voila


----------



## kiff ta race (1 Mai 2009)

oui mais voila je la connais pas
sur les conseils d'un revendeur mac, je suis allé l'acheter chez les chinois de la rue montgallet à paris. Et dans ce genre d'endroit tu bénéficies seulement de la garantie constructeur et le packaging est rarement plus évolué qu'un sac plastique.
Donc la seule façon de connaitre les références exactes aurait été de les noter avant de remonter tout ou retourner au magasin
le seul trucs que je sais pour le moment c'est que c'est un disque dur samsung 80 Go 2'5
je voulais prendre le meme modele en 120 Go mais le vendeur m'a conseillé plutot le 80 Go.

Je sais pas si ca peut t'aider ce genre d'informations, mais je me suis pointé au magasin avec l'ancien disque en précisant que c'était pour pour un iBook, donc à priori ils m'ont filé un modèle compatible, à moins qu'il y ai une particularité qui leur a échappé.

et puisque je t'ai sous la main et que je suis sur d'arriver à refaire marcher l'iBook, tu me conseillerai d'installer quel Mac OS sur cette machine? 
le 10.3.5 d'origine ou le 10.4.6?
 j'ai aussi les disques du 9.1 ou 10.5.2 mais comment dire, malheureusement je crois pas que ça puisse tourner sur cette machine
ah oui, et sachant que c'est pour utilisation très spécifié. Un peu de graphisme, bidouiller à l'occaz du son et s'en servir de line-test en le branchant à un camera. Aussi lire éventuellement des mails sur internet, mais bon je m'en fous totalement de me connecter à internet n'importe où, je suis heureux avec mon gros G5.


j'attends tes dernières impréssions avant de me relancer dans le démontage (la bonne excuse pour glander au soleil !!)


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Mai 2009)

Alors pour ton DD c'est un 7200 ou un 5400 Tours ?

Tiger (10.4) tourne bien sur un iBook, Leopard (10.5) (voir ma signature) aussi mais Panther (10.3) oublie, c'est trop vieux. Après pour ton utilisation met Tiger. Sinon attention, il te faut un disque universel (noir) pour l'installation car les disque livrés avec une autre machine ne fonctionnerons pas.

Voila


----------



## kiff ta race (3 Mai 2009)

j'en sais absolument rien
bon j'attaque le demontage et je te dirai tout ca avant de le remonter, sauf si j'arrive à le demarrer en morceaux et que ça marche.

Merci pour tes conseils, le 10.4 c'est celui que je pensais installer (le 10.5 que j'ai n'ai pas universel)
je suis aller voir ta collection de mac, pas mal ! j'ai un vieux PowerPc G4 400Htz dont je ne sais encore quoi faire, mais je vois pas comme je pourrai m'en séparer !
Trop de respect pour cette machine échangée en 1998 contre une sculpture, qui a vu défilé les OS du 9 au 10.4, qui a encaissé tant bien que mal l'evolution d'internet, n'a jamais bronché à l'ouverture de 40 photos haute definition sur photoshop, et surtout qui n'a jamais jamais planté !
bon par contre fallait pas lui parler de vidéo
Je suis pleinement épanoui avec mon nouveau gros G5 sur-équipé, mais j'en bouffe des applications qui quitte inopinément ! Mon G4 il rame gentiment mais il s'arrete jamais lui !

mais bon je m'éloigne du propos là
Merci encore pour ton soutient, j'espère que ma prochaine réponse sera un truc du genre : c'est bon ça marche !

salut


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Mai 2009)

Salut, oui j'espere que tout va s'arrenger pour l'iBook ! 

Mais je pense toujours à une histoire de cavalier. Sinon essaye un reset PRAM et PMU sur l'iBook, in ne sais jamais ...

Sinon je te donne une liste de ma collection perso  :



> Bah moi j'ai 15 Mac (Collection obblige) même si les parents sont pas content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison)   (en fait les 15 sont dans ma chambre d'environ 10m carré)
> 
> Le plus puissant d'abord : iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz, 1256 Mo de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9200 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.6 (merci odré)
> 
> ...



Et sinon n'hésite pas à laisser une message sur le livre d'or.
Pour le G4 t'en fait quoi ? ...


----------



## kiff ta race (8 Mai 2009)

ça y est je l'ai enfin redemonté, mais malheureusement la vie réserve des surprises

apparement ce n'est pas un probleme de jumper comme je l'avais espéré (fukkof!)

à moins que je sois completement stupide (ce qui ne m'étonnerai pas)
bon au moins j'ai les références du disque dur.
plutot que d'ennuméré toutes les conneries qu'il y a écrit sur le disque dur, j'ai fait des photos :

dessus > http://www.flickr.com/photos/junk_in_the_trunk/3513210666/
jumper reglé sur master (à mon sens) > http://www.flickr.com/photos/junk_in_the_trunk/3512404497

Par contre à moins que tu ou quelqu'un à une idée dans l'heure qui suit, je vais retourner au magasin où je l'ai acheté pour leur faire part de mes déboires et l'échanger contre un autre.


ps: 15 ordi dans 10m2, et tu t'en veux encore ! t'as pas froid au yeux toi !! 
J'en fait rien de mon G4, il est sous mon bureau, mais comme je t'ai dit je vois vraiment pas comment je peux m'en séparer Mon ordi iréprochable pendant plus de dix ans sans déconner !
ca serai comme abandonné un membre de ma famille


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2009)

Pour le DD, il faudrait que t'essaye le mode Cable Select (si tu as uncavelier, bien sûr !)

Je t'envoie vers un lien qui pourrait t'aider, il explique l'erreur que tu as à l'install. Et comment formater le disque. On ne sais jamais ! (t'a crée une table de partition ?)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1600?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Voila

PS : Maintenant je n'exclue pas que ton disque dur peut avoir un défaut physique (être endommager, si tu put le faire tester au magasin qui te l'a vendue)


----------



## kiff ta race (8 Mai 2009)

j'avais completement oublié qu'on été un jour férié mais visiblement le chinois qui tiens le magasin aussi !

j'ai ressayé de formater exactement comme je l'avais déjà fait, mais ô miracle, j'ai dû faire un truc que j'avais pas fait (?) et ça à l'air de marcher !
enfin pour le moment l'OS s'installe péniblement (le lecteur DVD a n'est plus ce qu'il a été), sur l'ordi en morceau
ça ressemble à un quelque chose qui devrait marcher
si je reviens pas ici, c'est que c'est bon 

merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

OK, problème résolu alors !


----------

